# Leopard Dock: New Themes for RKLauncher, Rocket Dock & Object Dock



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 18, 2007)

*www.osx-e.com/downloads/screenshots/2007/06/Screenshot.jpg
*www.osx-e.com/downloads//screenshots/2007/06/OS_X_Leopard_for_ObjectDock_by_reverse84.jpg


A collection of leopard dock themes for Rocket Dock, RK Launcher and Object Dock.*Developer :* aximgeinus, Ralph Albertus, reverse84
*Version :* 1
*Filesize :* 182KB
*Download ID :* 483​*www.osx-e.com/buttons/download.png


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 18, 2007)

A que .. Is Rk launcher compaitable with Linux ? :S Btw thanks for the news


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 18, 2007)

No it isnt Shashwant


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 18, 2007)

Kaash hota  Btw the dock for Linux like Kiba. AWn did not work well without berly


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 18, 2007)

Haven't tried a dock on Linux, heard that they are quite buggy though. You can use small transparent panels for the same functionality at the price of the effects though.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 18, 2007)

WOW! Seems people in the Windows world follow Apple as closely as we do. 

Neat job with the themes, but do they have the icon reflections too? Or better, the window reflections? (I am pretty sure that at least the latter has no chance of being there.)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 18, 2007)

^^^^ WPF or ObjectDesktop anyone :-"


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice Ones


----------



## Avatar (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey why does it look like Sun's Project Looking Glass dock. They should have done some entirely new thing with the dock imo.*img525.imageshack.us/img525/7509/61207leopardsunug3.jpg
I thought Apple was going to do something impressive. But the WWDC was nothing more than making fun of the rival company by framing the selective control of information used to shape a viewer’s perception. Don't you guys have something good enough to show that will convince users? Why apple has to act like a bad politician and say "see how bad our compitition is". Why dont you just show what stuff do you have, period 





> “I'm Steve Jobs,” PC said. “That's right, it's me. Chief executive of Apple Inc. One Infinite Loop, Cupertino, Calif., 95014. I know the address. That's how you know it's me. I've got some big news this year. I want the whole world to hear it: I quit. That's right, I'm resigning, effective immediately, and what's more, I'm shutting down all of Apple. I know this comes as a surprise to all of you, but if you think about it, you'll see I really didn't have a choice. I mean, Vista has been performing so well. Sold tens of dozens of copies. ... And then, I got my iPod killer. The Zune ... brown. I'm sure you'd agree that it's time for Apple to wave the white flag and concede defeat to the boys up in Redmond, Washington.”“I love my Mac!” Schiller made Ballmer say.


  What type of company makes fun of its compititiors on a 'key event' which they organize to show what new is coming from them. This won't seem funny to anyone else other then users belonging to the apple cult , how is apple going to to show how good they are to the potential users in the market by such acts at a main event. Reminds me of one kid who used to behave like this in preschool . sad


----------



## eddie (Jun 18, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> Kaash hota  Btw the dock for Linux like Kiba. AWn did not work well without berly


 Try looking at kooldock or other dock applications from kde-look.org


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2007)

^^^ abe tu fir aa gaya.

Ok fine, they are team digit. So? kya achchar dale uska.


----------

